# Audience please follow WCA regulations



## RubCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

At the competitions I have been to, I see people in the audience being rude to competitors in a number of ways, such as breaking WCA regulations. Many people of the audience in comps fail to consider that there are regulations that apply for the audience also. I have seen people in the audience take pictures with flash photography while I was competing. Even though it clearly says that no flash photography is allowed, they still take pictures of a bunch of competitors with a flash. It really bugs me and whenever i see a flash whenever i am solving, it worsens my solving time by around 5 seconds. But the flash just needs to STOP. I am very tired of it. Also PLEASE stand at least 1.5 meters away from the competitor table and please do not talk to competitors during a solve or inspection.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 19, 2016)

There isn't anything in the WCA regulations regarding spectators and flash photography specifically. Signs are often put up as a courtesy to competitors.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> There isn't anything in the WCA regulations regarding spectators and flash photography specifically. Signs are often put up as a courtesy to competitors.


This should be in the regulations. Suggestion:
7i) Spectators may not use flash photography in the direction of the solving stations while they are in use.
7i1) If a spectator uses flash photography in such a manner, they should be reminded that flash photography is not permitted while the solving stations are in use.
7i2) If a competitor is distracted by use of flash photography during an attempt, they may be awarded an extra attempt, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not sure that it makes sense to have regulations for people who aren't competing, being that they didn't agree to anything.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sometimes audiences can be really annoying. At the last comp I went to i was in the sitting area which was higher than the rest of the venue when someone got an NR 4x4 single and many little kids started screaming and going into the solving area. There were like 50 ppl there who weren't competing or judging there and they ruined many ppls solves...

Edit: audience regulations should be made and printed out on the entrance to comps and near the audience area


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 19, 2016)

We put up barriers at 1.5 m. Some people seem to think that we put them there to make space for parents to stand and film their kids. Not to mention that there's always someone who takes the barrier down because it's in the way.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> This should be in the regulations. Suggestion:
> 7i) Spectators may not use flash photography in the direction of the solving stations while they are in use.
> 7i1) If a spectator uses flash photography in such a manner, they should be reminded that flash photography is not permitted while the solving stations are in use.
> 7i2) If a competitor is distracted by use of flash photography during an attempt, they may be awarded an extra attempt, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.


If you consider being distracted by flash photography an 'incident', then 11e covers your third suggestion.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 19, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> There were like 50 ppl there who weren't competing or judging there and they ruined many ppls solves...



Ask for an extra attempt.

_7b__) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 metres away from the solving stations when they are in use.
11a) Incidents include:
11a1) Incorrect execution of event procedures, by officials or competitors.
11e) If an incident occurs during an attempt, the WCA Delegate may grant a competitor an extra attempt, replacing the attempt during which the incident occurred._


----------

